# Остеохондроз шейного отдела, шум в ушах, головокружение, как лечить?



## TheD1ma (30 Окт 2016)

_1) *Имя, возраст, вес, род занятий*_
Дима, 25лет, 62кг, работаю за компьютером ~10 часов в день
_
2) *Жалобы *_
Постоянный шум в ушах (не сильный), начинает кружиться голова когда сидишь на одном месте некоторое время, периодические головные боли (мигрени) 1-2 раза в месяц, редкое (раз в полгода) отключение переферического зрения с последующей сильной мигренью, синдром "мутной" головы, часто "хрустит" позвоночник при сгибании шеи или выпрямлени осанки.

_3) *История*_
Шум в ушах появился около года назад. Тогда сдал анализы, посетил кардиолога, лора и невролога в поликлинике, сделал КТ шейного отдела по направлению. С анализами все ок, только холестерин в крови ниже нормы. На КТ выявилась С3-С4 грыжа диска в шейном отделе (около 2мм). Невролог посоветовал заниматься ЛФК, ходить в бассейн. Я записался в бассейн и благополучно забил на это дело)

Но в последнее время стал замечать головокружение, сильную усталось, снижение работоспособности. Мозг отказывается думать. Решил сделать МРТ шейного отдела и головного мозга с сосудами.
Грыжа прогрессировала до 3.5мм + появилась протрузия С5-С6. Результаты МРТ приложил. 
В ближайшее время планирую посетить невролога, буду рад услышать советы по лечению у врачей с форума.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2016)

...Шум в ушах появился около года назад....
Аудиограмму сделали?


----------



## TheD1ma (30 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ...Шум в ушах появился около года назад....
> Аудиограмму сделали?


Здравствуйте, нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2016)

При шуме, надо!


----------



## TheD1ma (31 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> При шуме, надо!


Никогда не жаловался на слух, слышу хорошо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2016)

Наберите в поиске: причины и диагностика шума в ушах.
И покажите полученное здесь?


----------



## TheD1ma (31 Окт 2016)

*Причины шума в ушах*
Обычно данный дискомфорт свидетельствует о проблемах с кровообращением мозга, что приводит к снижению его активности и ухудшению работы. Порой он может являться следствием анемии, атеросклероза, гипертонии, авитаминоза или даже опухоли мозга. Шум в ушах также может быть спровоцирован дегенеративными либо дистрофическими изменениями в позвоночнике, например остеохондрозом.

Сотрясение мозга или перенесенный стресс также могут стать причиной шума в ушах. Не редко наличие серной пробки провоцирует шумовые ощущения. Какова бы ни была причина, важно вовремя её диагностировать и своевременно приступить к лечению, поскольку данные симптомы могут сигнализировать о расстройстве кровообращения в мозге, что может привести к развитию инфаркта, инсульта либо к потере слуха.

*Диагностика шума в ушах*
При появлении шума в ушах следует, в первую очередь, обратится к отоларингологу или к лору, как его ещё называют. Возможно, также понадобятся консультации невропатолога, кардиолога, эндокринолога, психоневролога. Вначале врач проводит осмотр и опрос больного, аускультацию черепа с помощью фонендоскопа, а затем решает какие дополнительные консультации и методы диагностики необходимы больному.

Объективные шумы выслушиваются и могут иметь следующую природу: сосудистый шум (пульсирующий), мышечный (щелканье, пулеметная очередь). Сосудистый шум подтверждается с помощью МРТ мозга либо КТ височной области и позволяет выявить первопричину, требующую порой хирургического лечения. Верификация мышечного шума осуществляется при фарингоскопии, наблюдением за сокращением мягкого неба либо при отоскопии.

Субъективный шум вызван поражениями слухового анализатора. При диагностировании важную роль играет сбор анамнеза, осмотр, пневмоотоскопия, тимпанометрия, аудиометрия.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2016)

Вот:
... пневмоотоскопия, тимпанометрия, аудиометрия.
Надо делать


----------

